# Do you say TBT or BTB?



## Aali (May 3, 2016)

I'm curious, do you call the forum currency TBT or BTB? I've seen both a lot.


----------



## Araie (May 3, 2016)

I personally like to call currency TBT. It's just what I'm used to.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 3, 2016)

I used to always call it BTB as what was the norm a year or so ago, but ever since the spike in new members in 2015, I began calling it TBT like they did, so it's stuck ever since then.


----------



## Aali (May 3, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I used to always call it BTB as what was the norm a year or so ago, but ever since the spike in new members in 2015, I began calling it TBT like they did, so it's stuck ever since then.



I've always called it TBT even though BTB makes more sense.

Like BTB means Bell Tree Bells

but what is TBT then? Tree Bell Trees?

XD


----------



## Locket (May 3, 2016)

Aali said:


> I've always called it TBT even though BTB makes more sense.
> 
> Like BTB means Bell Tree Bells
> 
> ...



The Bell Tree

I say TBTB, which is The Bell Tree Bells


----------



## Skyfall (May 3, 2016)

I say TBT, just about of habit.  Although I understand why BTB is more accurate.  I just fall into calling it tbt because a lot of people do.


----------



## Corrie (May 3, 2016)

I first saw everyone calling it TBT so it stuck with me. BTB makes more sense but I'm used to TBT and I see TBT more often.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 3, 2016)

I say TBT because like everyone else said it just stuck, but BTB makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Aali (May 3, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> The Bell Tree
> 
> I say TBTB, which is The Bell Tree Bells



I mean currency wise, tbt doesn't make sense, yet I say it


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 3, 2016)

I'm new, so I've only really seen people saying TBT, but this always irked me... I wondered why it wasn't called BTB too. I didn't know you guys actually used to call it that. Bring it back!!


----------



## Ayaya (May 3, 2016)

both works really, just mention that it's the forum currency.


----------



## King Dorado (May 3, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I used to always call it BTB as what was the norm a year or so ago, but ever since the spike in new members in 2015, I began calling it TBT like they did, so it's stuck ever since then.



class of 2015 ftw!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 3, 2016)

BTB is the correct term, yet most of us (Even me) says TBT because its so used to say by almost everyone. Just like on how before AC:NL was released worldwide, people called PWPs Community projects because renaming them PWP was stupid and not catchy. But later when it was released we called them PWPs because its so fitting and its so used to say.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 3, 2016)

I call it TBT.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

I say btb myself personally but I usually include both if I'm making a buy/sell thread cause they seem both as common.


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

I used TBT only because that's what I saw from looking around the marketplace when I became active. But after being here awhile I'm starting to see some people use BTB instead and then I realized how that makes so much more sense.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I used TBT only because that's what I saw from looking around the marketplace when I became active. But after being here awhile I'm starting to see some people use BTB instead and then I realized how that makes so much more sense.



yeah btb makes more sense to me as well, bell tree bells.. like bells is the currency and bell tree is the forums??

i guess tbt would make sense it it said tbtb like the bell tree bells. oh well


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah btb makes more sense to me as well, bell tree bells.. like bells is the currency and bell tree is the forums??
> 
> i guess tbt would make sense it it said tbtb like the bell tree bells. oh well



I think I'm gonna use TBTB from now one. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

*if lol not it it lmao

and yeah i guess that sounds good as well


----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 4, 2016)

TBT.
After all, it is called "TBT Marketplace"


----------



## Aali (May 4, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> TBT.
> After all, it is called "TBT Marketplace"



true, that does make sense


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Aali said:


> true, that does make sense



no it doesn't 

the bell tree marketplace as in for the site's mp?? lol idek


----------



## Aali (May 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> no it doesn't
> 
> the bell tree marketplace as in for the site's mp?? lol idek



makes sense to me  Cuz im stuuuuuupid


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 4, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> TBT.
> After all, it is called "TBT Marketplace"



so our currency isn't bells, it's trees? LOL
that's why I'm torn between them both, since TBT sounds better and appears more, but BTB makes more sense.


----------



## Aali (May 4, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> so our currency isn't bells, it's trees? LOL
> that's why I'm torn between them both, since TBT sounds better and appears more, but BTB makes more sense.



Yes


I will sell you my soul for 3 trees

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jokes aside. Calling our currency TBT makes no sense yet I say it, but TBT marketplace makes sense because it stands for The Bell Tree


So yes, I now raise my offer to 4 trees for my soul


----------



## Oblivia (May 4, 2016)

I say TBT bells.  Neither of the acronyms by themselves make any sense at all in my opinion, but I'd go with TBT before calling them BTB.


----------



## sock (May 4, 2016)

BTB...it was more common when I was more active year like 1-2 years ago so it's stuck. Plus, it makes more sense.
BTB = Bell Tree bells
TBT = The Bell Tree, so I only use this when talking to someone about the forum.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Good to hear we can pay in trees, we have a few out here that could use a new home. But yeah I'm used to btb since it was indeed more common when I was most active back in my days.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2016)

I call it TBT (everyone knows it means TBT Bells), I think most people call it that because of the "TBT Marketplace" - seems like all the admins and mods also call it TBT


----------



## pandapples (May 4, 2016)

I alternate between the two, but I'd prefer to say BTB since it makes more sense to me even though TBT is more popular.


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

TBT, just because its how I first seen it on here.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 4, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> TBT.
> After all, it is called "TBT Marketplace"


Oooh, it's the farmers market!

Let me go spend my FARMER  to buy something.  



sorry

I call it TBT though, it sounds nicer, I'd say.


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2016)

TBT. BTB just irks me lol.


----------



## Horus (May 4, 2016)

Saying TBT is stupid. Make it TBTB or it just becomes confusing.


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

I say TBT


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 5, 2016)

I say TBT, mainly because everyone on here says that.


----------



## Aali (May 5, 2016)

Seems most people say TBT


----------



## Cascade (May 5, 2016)

i prefer saying TBT


----------



## shannenenen (May 5, 2016)

I WANT to call it BTB because that's correct, and I did until recently. There were so many people who asked me "What are BTB???!?!?!??" that I just sort of gave up and started using TBT instead.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2016)

I tend to say forum currency or bells to keep things clear. If I were to abbreviate, I personally like BTB or TBTB as it doesn't create confusion with the forum's abbreviation of TBT.


----------



## Horus (May 6, 2016)

Tina said:


> I tend to say forum currency or bells to keep things clear. If I were to abbreviate, I personally like BTB or TBTB as it doesn't create confusion with the forum's abbreviation of TBT.



Yes.
Exactly.
Follow the words of your supreme leader, peasants.


----------



## milkyi (May 6, 2016)

i call it tbts


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 6, 2016)

TBT


----------



## Akira-chan (May 6, 2016)

tbt


----------



## inkling (May 6, 2016)

i like tbt personally, just bc i like the way it looks


----------



## Mints (May 6, 2016)

TBT, and i've stuck with it ever since. Though, there should be an official name for it.


----------



## King Dorado (May 6, 2016)

i'd say "tbt" came about as just a shorthand way of saying "TBT bells."  
the "bells" part over time became presumed...


----------



## Rabirin (May 6, 2016)

I've always called it TBT since I joined, but if I want to get more specific especially with newer users who don't know what TBT and BTB is, I call it BTB, so they don't get confused and it's just much more easier to explain.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (May 6, 2016)

I used to call it TBT until I saw other people using BTB, and I realized that BTB makes a lot more sense to use.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 7, 2016)

I just say TBT since that's used more often than BTB.


----------



## RaineyWood (May 11, 2016)

I'm new so I technically haven't referred to them as anything.

But I don't like "TBT" because that literally stands for The Bell Tree so it doesn't even stand for the currency.
BTB makes more sense because it means Bell Tree Bells. 

It's VERY confusing and I don't like that the popular one is TBT because it makes 0 sense and literally makes me stop and go "why are they saving up posts? threads? what are they doing with the site that they're saving The Bell Tree? OH THEY MEAN BELL TREE BELLS."

It just makes zero sense to call it TBT and makes more sense to call it BTB, TBTB, Site Currency...Like there are more options that make sense and aren't confusing.


----------



## K9Ike (May 11, 2016)

i used to see people say tbt so thats what i call it now


----------

